# South German Shield



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Here is a photo of a young yellow South German Shield, out of parents that I imported this year.

Link
www.martinlofts.com


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Young SGS in nest*

Young yellow South German Shields in nest. They are a "flighty" breed but very good parents.

Link


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Nice looking birds!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice Birds

Wish you always the Best

Regards


----------

